# What ever happened to The Keeler Image?



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Just finished reading Atlas Infernal (I know it was published years ago but sat on my shelf for ages - got mixed feelings about it).

Anyhow towards the back was an advert for the Dan Abnett 2 CD audio drama for Eisenhorn called The Keeler Image. Obviously this never came out (think we got Thorn & Talon instead (three separate stories in one audio drama set).

Anybody know why this never surfaced?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

From the sounds of it, Abnett was having a pretty busy year enough as it was, Know No Fear, some Dr Who thing and many others. So yeah just fell by the wayside. 

I had completely forgotten about it until you mentioned it now, and fuck, was that really four years ago???


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Black Library ages you!


----------

